# Meldung zu pvbrowser auf pro-linux



## pvbrowser (19 März 2009)

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2009/13915.html

Dazu kann hier und unter
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/pvbrowser/
diskutiert werden.


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 März 2009)

Respekt. In MS-netzen werden doch sonst nur hochpreisige Leitsysteme verbaut. Da hast du echt was auf die Beine gestellt.


----------

